# Travelling & meals: make it interesting but still lower costs



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Since my partner was a part-time farmer on weekends (he had 100 acres, some cattle, pigs and a big garden) northeast of Toronto while he was working for oil firm in Toronto, he had an interest in farmers' markets. Of course he believed in supporting local farmers too.

Before him, in life my exposure to farmers' market was Kitchener Farmers' Market and Waterloo Farmers' Market in St. Jacobs, when I grew up Waterloo. I followed mother to Kitchener to help carry groceries,etc. 

Fast forward, when we travelled in any city and country, if convenient we would check out the farmers' market or indoor market for food, see local stuff. Which means going to farmers markets in: Edmonton, Lethbridge, Medicine Hat, Saltspring Island, Montreal, Quebec City, several in Germany (Freiburg, Karlsruhle, Rothenburg au Taber), Seattle (several different markets), several in France (Dijon, Paris, Beaune), Tokyo (Tsijuki, famous fish market), Boqueria in Barcelona, Hilo in Hawai'i (huge papaya for 25 cents about 20 yrs. ago), Kyoto, Seoul, etc. 

In Tokyo, we found some places in their underground network of shops and restaurants beneath a major train station. 

It is at the local farmers' markets one might get more of a local cultural flavour, foods not seen much in North America (lots of fresh sea urchin Japan. though you'll find some in Seattle, Vancouver. But rare.)


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

We often frequent these types of markets when travelling. Usually, there is fresh food or local cuisine sold here to enjoy, but for us it's primary aim is a cultural experience more so than a grocery shop.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

londoncalling said:


> We often frequent these types of markets when travelling. Usually, there is fresh food or local cuisine sold here to enjoy, but for us it's primary aim is a cultural experience more so than a grocery shop.


yes, cultural experience even though some of it is geared towards tourists. When one doesn't have time to seek out a cool neighbourhood off the beaten track in a foreign, non-English speaking country, it's the best type of place to start to getting some local "feel" / culture vs.....a shopping mall. For latter, we did walk by some in Tokyo. That's when I learned that any wedding dress style off the rack could actually fit me. So unlike North American wedding dress stores for someone my height and bone structure. 

People argue, groceries won't be the cheapest...that's not the point of being in foreign country especially when you're there for only a few days. Get over...being so price conscious.

Anyone who has lived in Toronto, shopped often at St. Lawrence Market, or lived in Vancouver and shopped often at Granville Market (both places for tourists too), knows which shops in those markets, have real unique/hard to find stuff --without commuting incredible far-flung locations elsewhere in those cities.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Years ago in the mid 70's we used to ride out bikes down Jarvis to the St.Lawrence market. Just before closing. The prices were dropping. The best offers decided what we would be having for dinner that night!


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

ian said:


> Years ago in the mid 70's we used to ride out bikes down Jarvis to the St.Lawrence market. Just before closing. The prices were dropping. The best offers decided what we would be having for dinner that night!


On rare occasion if one is a regular customer.. some independent bakeries MIGHT give away their bread in last 15 min. before closing.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

ian said:


> Years ago in the mid 70's we used to ride out bikes down Jarvis to the St.Lawrence market. Just before closing. The prices were dropping. The best offers decided what we would be having for dinner that night!


Whenever I go to Toronto, I got to have a peameal bacon sandwich from St. Lawrence market. Since there are 4 different places that offer their version there.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

londoncalling said:


> We often frequent these types of markets when travelling. Usually, there is fresh food or local cuisine sold here to enjoy, but for us it's primary aim is a cultural experience more so than a grocery shop.


Well, if visitors want to try saskatoon berry pie, it can't be always found in grocery stores. Better versions (which aren't oversweetened and better crust), are at local farmers' markets in Calgary, Edmonton, Lethbridge area in summer-fall time. I buy my perogies from a local Ukranian biz at a market.

Similarily, if you want to find sea asparagus to flavour soups, sandwiches or salads, only certain markets in Vancouver. It blew us over at a local farmer's market by University of Washington in Seattle, there were huge piles of wild freshly picked mushrooms...about 6 different varieties probably grown primarily in Pacific northwest areas, you wouldn't see fresh in other parts of Canada.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

When traveling, eat out all the time, and will try the farmer's markets if there is one nearby. We often ask to eat where the locals eat. However, I just got back from a trip to Costa Rica and we hired a private transport to get off the resort to eat where the locals eat. I was really disappointed that he took us to a tourist place for steak. I have to remember to tell them I want to eat where a grandma is cooking it next time. This is usually when we are overseas which we have been a little out of practice due to COVID.

We also have a rule, unless there is absolutely no choice, no chains.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Plugging Along said:


> When traveling, eat out all the time, and will try the farmer's markets if there is one nearby. We often ask to eat where the locals eat. However, I just got back from a trip to Costa Rica and we hired a private transport to get off the resort to eat where the locals eat. I was really disappointed that he took us to a tourist place for steak. I have to remember to tell them I want to eat where a grandma is cooking it next time. This is usually when we are overseas which we have been a little out of practice due to COVID.
> 
> We also have a rule, unless there is absolutely no choice, no chains.


I just take curious peverse pleasure just to look what a Starbuck's in Tokyo sells that's different....matcha tea flavoured desserts, etc. Yes, then move on to the independent shop for tofu donuts.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

jlunfirst said:


> I just take curious peverse pleasure just to look what a Starbuck's in Tokyo sells that's different....matcha tea flavoured desserts, etc. Yes, then move on to the independent shop for tofu donuts.


Ironically, though I don't like McDonalds, we try and see what they have locally and check out the 'Big Mac' factor. I hardly buy anything, but it's an interesting indication of costs. I also like peeking in chains if they have them just to see the differences. 
I know in Colombia, Starbucks did not do well because Colombia already had amazing beans and locals though the Starbucks stuff was crap compared to what they already had locally. I would have to agree.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Plugging Along said:


> We also have a rule, unless there is absolutely no choice, no chains.


We're currently in Mazatlan in a rental with a full kitchen so we mostly eat food we prepare unless we're out. Then we try to find something local.

Yesterday on the bus we went past a Burger King and a McDonald's and it seemed strange. But I guess that's what happens in some tourist areas. We don't be going to either one.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

HappilyRetired said:


> We're currently in Mazatlan in a rental with a full kitchen so we mostly eat food we prepare unless we're out. Then we try to find something local.
> 
> Yesterday on the bus we went past a Burger King and a McDonald's and it seemed strange. But I guess that's what happens in some tourist areas. We don't be going to either one.


Since my vacations are still short due to having to return to work, the last thing I want to do is source food, cook and clean. We will sometimes stop off at MdD's just to see if there is anything interesting. Irconically, Hawaii McD's had loca moco. I also like to convert the cost of a Big Mac because that gives one an idea of costs for the country relative to your own.


----------

